# Shoes ? - See Kai Run sizing vs. Stride Rite...help!



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I'm desperately trying to find some shoes for DD last minute before our vacation (which is at the end of this month, but I've got to order the shoes, so I'm trying to hurry). She has a pair of size 3 See Kai Run shoes, but I want to get her some sandals...my problem is I'm unsure of sizing. We don't have a Stride Rite store around here, and I can't for the life of me get their size chart to work online, so I was hoping someone could compare the two. I've heard the Stride Rite sizing is different than regular shoes??? Anyway, if she's fitting well into a SKR size 3 (well as in won't fit her for *too* much longer) and wearing size 4 (but a little big) in tennis shoes like Nike and such, what size would she wear in SR's?? (I attempted to measure her feet while she was nursing- that was a task!!- and they are about 4.5 in. long, heel to toe, and abou 2.25 in wide...she's got big feet







: )I'm hoping to find some on E-bay...

Oh, and FWIW, yes, she IS walking.


----------

